# Lotus Notes 8.5.3 "Unable To Invoke Program"



## RossDoughty

Hey all, 

Just got a little issue with some of my users today, when trying to open an email attachment in Lotus Notes, they get the error "Unable To Invoke Program". Now, they can always just save the attachment and then open it through windows explorer, which is fine, but I would rather get a proper solution for this. 

Knowing almost nothing about Lotus Notes does not help me I know but I think it may have something to do with the default file association, however my colleague tells me that Notes uses the windows file associations, which are working.

Any ideas anyone?

Thanks a lot,

Ross.


----------



## dipankarpa

Hi, 

Please delete cache.ndk and bookmark.nsf once and then restart the lotus notes. then try to open the attachment it will work.


----------

